# Adopted---Renfrew, PA-Gorg. Female Golden, Ariel, needs home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Received this email from DVGRR-Praying Maybe they can help*

*Received this email from DVGRR-Praying MAYBE they can help:*
Karen, I am going to forward your email on to our intake coordinator, Boni Faust, and she will follow up on this. Normally we only take in pure bred goldens but if we have the space and the dog in question is primarily golden we will consider bringing them in. Thanks for letting us know about Ariel. Hopefully there is a photo available. Thank you, Monica

Monica Kulaski
Secretary, DVGRR Board of Directors

[email protected]
DVGRR - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Inc. -
DVGRR | Facebook


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This girl is a beauty!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I'm praying that Ariel gets adopted or rescued. Beautiful girl!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dvgrr*

Boni from DVGRR just emld. me that they checked with the shelter and Ariel has been adopted!!

Very Happy!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!! Thank you for helping this beautiful girl!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Butler Co. is a no kill shelter. I am glad the dog was adopted! wooo!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Boni and Monica from DVGRR said the shelter will contact them if the family that is supposed to adopt her changes their mind!


----------

